
Is government harassment of photographers an example of streetlight effect? - soundsop
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2013/06/05/is-government-harassment-of-photographers-an-example-of-streetlight-effect/
======
pravda
Well, there are two reasons for government employees to harass anyone. The
first is, to combat boredom. The other reason is that it is a way for the
impotent losers to feel powerful and important. Whenever you give anyone
unchecked power it usually doesn't work out well.

